# Crypt ID



## digitallinh (Dec 17, 2011)

Hello APC Community,

I am brand new around here. Started in the hobby about 6 months ago, frequent visitor to a website similar to this called the planted tank. Anyway, I've spent the last hour googling for a couple plants that I recently purchased from a LFS. They were just labeled as "crypts" and I have little idea (even after looking at countless crypt pictures) what they are. 

Attached you will see 3 crypts, I know the far left one is a Wendtii of some sort, but what about the other 2 after it?

The bright green one, is that a parva?

The gnarly red plant, I can't see to find another plant similar to it. Is it even a crypt?

Thanks ahead of time for any info, glad to have found another website to feed my plant addiction


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

The far right one is also a wendtii variety---a different one, possibly mi oya. The middle one may be a C x willisii hybrid . If so, it is a hybrid between C. parva and one of the Sri Lankan crypts, beckettii, wendtii, etc. I am not sure what it is. I'd like to see it after it has grown 4 or 5 new leaves.


----------



## Speaker73 (May 16, 2010)

Maybe the red one on the far right is one of those flamingo crypts that I'm hoping to get in a group buy! 

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

The flamingo variety may be a mutation of the wendtii variety mi oya, but mi oya is a very nice variety on its own. Here is a picture of it grown in one of Oliver Knott's tanks:


----------

